# Man gives his kid a gun for the Lyft ride back to mom's



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Man was drinking, decided to get his underage son a Lyft home instead of drive. Didn't like the looks of the driver, so he gave his boy a gun for protection.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BGQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1WgSe1GH-2F3SlCzp3B0vN

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wQqOcBCCIwAQ&usg=AOvVaw0uX2fZyeyAVGWzn6dC2A0X

EVANSVILLE, Ind. (AP) - Police in southwestern Indiana say a man who didn't like the appearance of a Lyft driver gave his 14-year-old son a loaded gun for a ride home.

Vanderburgh County Sheriff Dave Wedding says the father, Adam Meece, has been charged with neglect and providing a gun to a child.

TV station WFIE says Meece told police that he had been drinking alcohol Tuesday night and couldn't drive his son to the home of the boy's mother. He decided to call Lyft.

The boy gave the gun to his mother after the ride.

_Copyright 2018 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Did he tip?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

He looks like the kind of guy that would give a gun to a kid before he rides in a Lyft lol

What are the Vegas odds on the ethnicity of the driver? Or what he looked like lol.

I really need to know lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> He looks like the kind of guy that would give a gun to a kid before he rides in a Lyft lol
> 
> What are the Vegas odds on the ethnicity of the driver? Or what he looked like lol.
> 
> I really need to know lol


I don't know for sure, but, I bet he is a "deplorable."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> He looks like the kind of guy that would give a gun to a kid before he rides in a Lyft lol
> 
> What are the Vegas odds on the ethnicity of the driver? Or what he looked like lol.
> 
> I really need to know lol


Looking at the photo on the news story, he appears Hispanic. He gave a gun and a knife to the kid. Told police the driver "looked like a 'chomo'" (child molester).

Dude is now facing 4 felony charges. I wonder if Lyft will consider shutting down his account. You know they gonna deactivate the driver for taking a minor.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Looking at the photo on the news story, he appears Hispanic. He gave a gun and a knife to the kid. Told police the driver "looked like a 'chomo'" (child molester).


I called it first: deplorable.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I also need to know what kind of gun lol, do think he checked if its loaded, pulled the mag out or shined it a little before giving it to the son?

I would imagine the kid eats a country fried steak with a Rambo knife as well

I would bet heavy but need to see the Vegas numbers on it was the moms account lol


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Drivers at fault for giving a child a ride. If in doubt card everyone.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Great parenting.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I don't blame the driver for completing the ride, its probably safer to avoid confrontation and deal with it afterward at that point

We weren't there for all we know he probably assumed the father was going too


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't blame the driver for completing the ride, its probably safer to avoid confrontation and deal with it afterward at that point
> 
> We weren't there for all we know he probably assumed the father was going too


It doesn't matter as soon as he drove off with a child he broke the law. Same with a 7-11 selling cigs to a child. It's especially difficult now since children now come in adult size. Drivers need to take this shit seriously.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Did you miss that the kid has a gun and if the father goes nuts who already thinks your a child molester, guess who is getting shot , I rather break the law at that point, but it's a split second decision.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Did you miss that the kid has a gun and if the father goes nuts who already thinks your a child molester, guess who is getting shot , I rather break the law at that point, but it's a split second decision.


I haven't read the article but if the driver felt uncomfortable at any point he/she should call the police. At the end of the day he broke the law. He could of just gotten out the car and ran to safety doing zig zags. Drunk people can't shoot that accurately. 
Basically he had options.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Read the article and get back to me lol


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Read the article and get back to me lol


The article didn't say anything about the driver feeling threatened.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The article didnt say the father was a rabbi either


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SakoSays said:


> It doesn't matter as soon as he drove off with a child he broke the law. Same with a 7-11 selling cigs to a child. It's especially difficult now since children now come in adult size. Drivers need to take this shit seriously.


The law, or Uber's policy?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SakoSays said:


> It doesn't matter as soon as he drove off with a child he broke the law. Same with a 7-11 selling cigs to a child. It's especially difficult now since children now come in adult size. Drivers need to take this shit seriously.


If you were the clerk behind the counter at the 7-11, and a fourteen year old walked in with a 9mm stuck in his belt, and asked for a pack of Camel non-filters ... would you serve him?
Or, quote the law?
(This is an actual test question in the Arkansas Mensa Genius test.)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The part I love about this story is that drunk Super-Dad thought the driver looked like a perv -- but he sent his kid with them anyway! 

I guess that's just natural selection at work, but it's still kind of sad for the kid.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JimKE said:


> The part I love about this story is that drunk Super-Dad thought the driver looked like a perv -- but he sent his kid with them anyway!
> 
> I guess that's just natural selection at work, but it's still kind of sad for the kid.


Hey, if a dad can't give his kid some backup to protect his backside from a ChoMo, what kid of dad is he?


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> If you were the clerk behind the counter at the 7-11, and a fourteen year old walked in with a 9mm stuck in his belt, and asked for a pack of Camel non-filters ... would you serve him?
> Or, quote the law?
> (This is an actual test question in the Arkansas Mensa Genius test.)


Is the said child threatening you with said gun? If not then no. You do your job. If the child threatens you then do what you need to do. This isn't Minority Report and you're not Tom Cruise. So do your job stay in your lane and report any concerns to the proper authorities.



Rat said:


> The law, or Uber's policy?


Law. It's agains the law to transport a minor without a guardian present. Sykes still here in CA it is.



JimKE said:


> The part I love about this story is that drunk Super-Dad thought the driver looked like a perv -- but he sent his kid with them anyway!
> 
> I guess that's just natural selection at work, but it's still kind of sad for the kid.


Typical trailer trash. Divorced parents and alcoholic father. I'm pretty sure they have a reality show deal by now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SakoSays said:


> Is the said child threatening you with said gun? If not then no. You do your job. If the child threatens you then do what you need to do. This isn't Minority Report and you're not Tom Cruise. So do your job stay in your lane and report any concerns to the proper authorities.


No, not threatening.
Just strapped.
And asking nicely for a pack of smokes.
You'd quote the law to him?

I'd give him a pack of smokes.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> No, not threatening.
> Just strapped.
> And asking nicely for a pack of smokes.
> You'd quote the law to him?
> ...


If they're not threatening you, you do your job. If you feel that someone is breaking the law you report them. Again unless they're threatening you.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SakoSays said:


> If they're not threatening you, you do your job. If you feel that someone is breaking the law you report them. Again unless they're threatening you.


You make it sound so simple.

Just because someone doesn't threaten you, doesn't mean you are safe. Why do you think so many people refuse to drive in certain parts of town, or during certain hours?

And reporting people, where safety is concerned, is also a grey area. Example, someone gets in the car and lights up. You fear that if you say something they might get angry or violent. So you keep quiet. Did they threaten you? No. But if you call the cops or confront them, it could very well turn out bad.

If someone gets in my car and I see a gun (undrawn) and they are friendly, I will give them a ride even tho my "job" is to kick them out and report them. I would give the ride, then report them later perhaps.

Every situation needs to be judged on its own merits. Just remember, when seconds count, the cops are only minutes away.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Mista T said:


> You make it sound so simple.
> 
> Just because someone doesn't threaten you, doesn't mean you are safe. Why do you think so many people refuse to drive in certain parts of town, or during certain hours?
> 
> ...


You're just scared of guns. Every job has its threats. That's why cab drivers are assholes. Because being nice doesn't work. You gotta grow some balls and take control of all situation. 
You should be more scared of an accident. That's more likely to kill you then any ******* with a gun they don't know how to use. Most of these people end up accidentally shooting them selves.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Good chance of the neglect charge being upgraded to a felony endangerment.

Hey pops, next time take 20 mins out of your drinking time and ride with your 14 year old to his destination and then get a ride back. Simple and cheap, it's friggin Uber.

Perfect example of what's more important in this man's life. What a loser!!!



Mista T said:


> If someone gets in my car and I see a gun (undrawn) and they are friendly, I will give them a ride even tho my "job" is to kick them out and report them.


Not only did the father give his son a loaded firearm, but left his son with the premonition that something is going to go wrong.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Did you miss that the kid has a gun and if the father goes nuts who already thinks your a child molester, guess who is getting shot , I rather break the law at that point, but it's a split second decision.


Exactly! I'd take off ASAP drive the kid to the nearest police station and report to uber I was scared for my life... you can't reason with ignorance or drunks... get outta there, deal with the fallout later.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Why is this even a story ?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Man was drinking, decided to get his underage son a Lyft home instead of drive. Didn't like the looks of the driver, so he gave his boy a gun for protection.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BGQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1WgSe1GH-2F3SlCzp3B0vN
> 
> ...


_This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._
_
Someone's in TROUBLE _


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I lived in florida for 14 years now, I think there is more paperwork to not own a gun here lol. Also I think we have the most conceal carry permits in the country I think about 2 million.

If I was in public and saw an adult holstered gun under a shirt, and looks like an average Joe, I personally would size up the gun holder and just be aware that this person has a gun. In most situations.

If I see any kid in public maybe as old as 20 years old or younger not only with a concealed or open carrying in a public place l, That is an alarming siren red flag to me in any part of this country.

When I travel overseas to impoverished areas, I am scared of any group of kids especially if any of them have a firearm, this age group tends to not value life, might be wreckless amongst peers and often have no issues shooting or stabbing someone for a pair of sneakers. Concept of future doesn't exist, they live day to day.

And if a 14yo kid u dont know walking into your store open carrying a pistol and have no concern or issues, because you are comfortable with guns and the kid is not threatening you have lost your fn mind lol. 

Sell him the cigarettes and call the cops. If you think when the cops show up and after talking the cop is going to be concerned about the cigarettes, you lost your fn mind lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SakoSays said:


> If they're not threatening you, you do your job. If you feel that someone is breaking the law you report them. Again unless they're threatening you.


Threats can be implied.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Pretty poor reporting, how did he get busted? Did the mother turn him in? Did the driver say anything?


----------



## help me (Apr 27, 2018)

Is it really against the law for a 14 year old to travel alone in a taxi?
What about alone in a bus?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> The part I love about this story is that drunk Super-Dad thought the driver looked like a perv -- but he sent his kid with them anyway!
> 
> I guess that's just natural selection at work, but it's still kind of sad for the kid.


Hopefully the mother is better...

On the plus side that kid won't be getting any more lyft rides between his parents houses anymore..

That we know...

There ain't no possible way that guy is going to get any more visitation until that kid is 18 unless it's supervised..

*Thank god everyone got home safe.*

Good kid for telling mom,
Good kid for not pulling shit on the driver,
good mom for calling the cops on him.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SakoSays said:


> If they're not threatening you, you do your job. If you feel that someone is breaking the law you report them. Again unless they're threatening you.


If that's you in the pix - you are young.
If you don't smarten up - you'll never get old.

Old bull speaking to the young bull.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I wonder if Lyft will consider shutting down his account. You know they gonna deactivate the driver for taking a minor.


X2. And for making the news.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hey pops, next time take 20 mins out of your drinking time and ride with your 14 year old to his destination and then get a ride back.


Better yet, put down the bottle and spend the day with his 14 year old. Be a father. Take him to a ball game, go fishing with him...


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No, not threatening.
> Just strapped.
> And asking nicely for a pack of smokes.
> You'd quote the law to him?
> ...


Dude must run a convenience store.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rex jones said:


> Dude must run a convenience store.


No, but I don't value ANY job more than my life.

I was working in an ER in the SF Bay Area once. It was about 3am and a guy walked in with a handgun in his belt. Showed it to me and said he wanted drugs. I told him that the doctor was asleep in the ready room and he had the keys to the narcotics, to stay calm. I called the doc and told him that we had a patient that he needed to see right away.
Doc came out all sleepy eyed and I tried to explain to him ... the guy showed him the gun - still in his belt.
Doc unlocked the narcotics and I got him a bag.
Easy peasy.

Dude never threatened us, or said anything except that he wanted drugs.
We never quoted the law to him once - and he never took the gun out of his belt - which was just fine with me.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jun 11, 2018)

SakoSays said:


> You're just scared of guns. Every job has its threats. That's why cab drivers are assholes. Because being nice doesn't work. You gotta grow some balls and take control of all situation.
> You should be more scared of an accident. That's more likely to kill you then any ******* with a gun they don't know how to use. Most of these people end up accidentally shooting them selves.


By the logic you're sticking to, a bank manager of a bank that gets robbed is likely the culprit if he adheres to the robbers demands.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Unaccompanied minor. Should have got the cancel fee instead.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The article doesn't state anything but that the teenager had mere possession of a firearm. It doesn't say the firearm was used in a threatening manner, or misused. Only that the teen had it in his waistband.

The only shame here is the laws that put the father in jail for this act and the weaksauce Lyft driver who reported him.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> The only shame here is the laws that put the father in jail for this act and the weaksauce Lyft driver who reported him.


Yea, snitches don't do well in my neighborhood.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The only shame here is the laws that put the father in jail for this act and the weaksauce Lyft driver who reported him.


Unless you read something that I didn't, it looks like it was the mother that reported him. 
Not the driver.



SakoSays said:


> The article didn't say anything about the driver feeling threatened.


I don't think the driver ever knew there was a gun


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I oray this happens to the father.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Unless you read something that I didn't, it looks like it was the mother that reported him.
> Not the driver.
> 
> I don't think the driver ever knew there was a gun


Possibly either way he is an idiot lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Possibly either way he is an idiot lol


Maybe. 
But the story really isn't about the driver at all. His only crime is being ugly.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

A good parent provides for his or her children.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> A good parent provides for his or her children.


That's right. I'd be more interested in knowing what caliber it was. If it was a 9mm or above it might be a bit negligent -- too much gun for a kid, might have trouble controlling it. A .22 cal would be ok, a .380 better. Little recoil but punches pretty good.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> That's right. I'd be more interested in knowing what caliber it was. If it was a 9mm or above it might be a bit negligent -- too much gun for a kid, might have trouble controlling it. A .22 cal would be ok, a .380 better. Little recoil but punches pretty good.


Several years ago I went on a gun buying spree to make sure every member of my family has something they can handle in the unlikely event TSHTF. I didn't want to be a negligent father. If nothing bad ever happens and I need the money, I can always sell (guns hold value nicely). But a true Patriot would never sell a gun.

Now handing a gun to a 14 yo before getting into a Rideshare vehicle is a little questionable.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I got the impression that mama was pissed and called the cops. In stories like these the media often reaches out to Lyft for their generic comments but that did not occur this time. Driver may have dodged a bullet, so to speak.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Driver may have dodged a bullet, so to speak.


I see what you did there


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

1) no driver in their right mind is going to allow a 14 year old kid to bring a gun in his car

2) no driver is going to allow a 14 year old minor to get in their car alone, especially holding a gun

3) the story magically leaves out how there just happened to be a traffic stop after this driver supposedly let a 14 year old kid get in his car, and all the while while carrying a gun

in my 15,000+ trips and over 150,000 miles across both platforms I have had exactly 1 traffic stop

4) even if there was a traffic stop how would the cop happen to see a gun the kid has

= 100% hoax


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 1) no driver in their right mind is going to allow a 14 year old kid to bring a gun in his car
> 
> 2) no driver is going to allow a 14 year old minor to get in their car alone, especially holding a gun
> 
> ...


Go back and re-read the story. There was no traffic stop.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Go back and re-read the story. There was no traffic stop.


It's not in this story but in other stories that are more detailed.

How do you think the cops found about about the gun ? Psychically ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 1) no driver in their right mind is going to allow a 14 year old kid to bring a gun in his car
> 2) no driver is going to allow a 14 year old minor to get in their car alone, especially holding a gun


I would.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I would.


i said "in their right mind" 



Trafficat said:


> I would.


uber's TOS would beg to differ

lol you deleted it when i tried to quote it


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> uber's TOS would beg to differ


In my state, TNC drivers are forbidden by law to discriminate on the basis of age. If I have a choice to either follow TNC policy that violates the law or follow the law, I choose the option that doesn't get me banned from being a driver for hire for all platforms in the future, which is to obey state law.

Uber could fire me for transporting a minor, but Uber could lose the right to conduct TNC services in Nevada if they were found in violation of the discrimination the law by a court in Nevada.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> In my state, TNC drivers are forbidden by law to discriminate on the basis of age. If I have a choice to either follow TNC policy that violates the law or follow the law, I choose the option that doesn't get me banned from being a driver for hire for all platforms in the future, which is to obey state law.
> 
> Uber could fire me for transporting a minor, but Uber could lose the right to conduct TNC services in Nevada if they were found in violation of the discrimination the law by a court in Nevada.


link to me the law you are referring to


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> link to me the law you are referring to


https://www.leg.state.nv.us/NRS/NRS-706A.html#NRS706ASec190


> NRS 706A.190  Adoption of policy prohibiting discrimination; prohibition against discrimination; accommodations for passenger who requires wheelchair-accessible vehicle.
> 
> 1.  A transportation network company shall adopt a policy which prohibits discrimination against a passenger or potential passenger on account of national origin, religion, age, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation or gender identity or expression.
> 
> ...





> NRS 706A.300  Suspension or revocation of permit by Authority; administrative fine; person who violates provision of chapter not subject to criminal penalty.
> 
> 1.  If the Authority determines that a transportation network company or driver has violated the terms of a permit issued pursuant to this chapter or any provision of this chapter or any regulations adopted pursuant thereto, the Authority may, depending on whether the violation was committed by the company, the driver, or both:
> 
> ...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

3.  A driver shall not, at the time the driver picks up a passenger, refuse or neglect to provide transportation services to any orderly passenger unless the driver can demonstrate to the satisfaction of the Authority that:

(a) The driver has good reason to fear for the driver’s personal safety; or

(b) The driver is prohibited by law or regulation from carrying the person requesting transportation services.

Normally, tnc drivers are told we are not allowed to transport unaccompanied minors so my guess is that that is written somewhere into the regulation which would not make it discriminatory to refuse service to unaccompanied riders, especially since they have to be 18 to enter into a contract.

The rule you refer to would apply to legal adults, not minors.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I would.


If its luxsuv up to 5 guns, but every gun needs to wear a seatbelt lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> If its luxsuv up to 5 guns, but every gun needs to wear a seatbelt lol


At times I've been in the habit of carrying 5 guns at the same time. If there were 4 pax just like me, my car would need to accommodate 20 guns.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> At times I've been in the habit of carrying 5 guns at the same time. If there were 4 pax just like me, my car would need to accommodate 20 guns.


What kind of canned goods do you keep in your panic room bomb shelter?

I guess you gotta prepare for zombies too lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> His only crime is being ugly.


The father might be sober in the morning. Just sayin...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> What kind of canned goods do you keep in your panic room bomb shelter?
> 
> I guess you gotta prepare for zombies too lol


I certainly would recommend that all people stock up on canned goods. One EMP blast or bad solar event and there will be rampant cannibalism because automated farm equipment and the trucks that bring this food to your local supermarket will all be incapable of functioning.

The last time a solar storm capable of doing that struck, people didn't suffer a famine only because it was the 19th century and there was very little in the way of reliance on electronic equipment back then. https://www.extremetech.com/extreme...-sent-us-back-to-a-post-apocalyptic-stone-age


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

The term "white trash" comes to mind.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Man was drinking, decided to get his underage son a Lyft home instead of drive. Didn't like the looks of the driver, so he gave his boy a gun for protection.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BGQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1WgSe1GH-2F3SlCzp3B0vN
> 
> ...


Let's add this up:

Drinks and has guns

No wonder his wife is not with him anymore


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> How do you think the cops found about about the gun ? Psychically ?


The mother reported it when her kid showed her the gun.

All in the article if you just read it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The mother reported it when her kid showed her the gun.
> 
> All in the article if you just read it.


Do you think those are the only articles on this supposed story ? Try reading more of them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do you think those are the only articles on this supposed story ? Try reading more of them.


The articles attached include all I need to know. 
If you got new information you'd like to bring to the table, please post.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do you think those are the only articles on this supposed story ? Try reading more of them.


I'm not following this word-for-word, but if that's the best you got...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> All in the article if you just read it.





JimKE said:


> I'm not following this word-for-word


That says it all.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Let's add this up:
> 
> Drinks and has guns
> 
> No wonder his wife is not with him anymore


You're being too kind.

Should read: "Drinks and *gives away* his guns!"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That says it all.


Is that your way of eating your words?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Is that your way of eating your words?


Eating my own words ? You're the one that believes the incident even took place. I'm saying it's completely made up, just like most stories they keep putting out there. Not all of them, but most of them.

My guess is you clowns would be the ones to actually allow a 14 year old boy to get in your car to begin with. Talk about gullible.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Eating my own words ? You're the one that believes the incident even took place. I'm saying it's completely made up, just like most stories they keep putting out there. Not all of them, but most of them.
> 
> My guess is you clowns would be the ones to actually allow a 14 year old boy to get in your car to begin with. Talk about gullible.


Listen up clown. 
I have no way of knowing if the incident took place or not. Makes no difference. 
I'm simply commenting on the details provided on this thread, and this thread alone.

You're the one making up details to a story you're now claiming is fake.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Listen up clown.
> I have no way of knowing if the incident took place or not. Makes no difference.
> I'm simply commenting on the details provided on this thread, and this thread alone.
> 
> You're the one making up details to a story you're now claiming is fake.


I've been claiming it's fake the whole time.

Try reading next time.

Even using your version of this supposed incident, it says the guy didn't like the looks of the driver so clearly in view of the driver he gave the kid a gun and the driver went along with it ? Not possible, unless it was you. lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I've been claiming it's fake the whole time.
> 
> Try reading next time.


Even if fake, you commented on it. 
So my question to you stands. 
What traffic stop in this made up story?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Even if fake, you commented on it.
> So my question to you stands.
> What traffic stop in this made up story?


Yes, it's fake and I commented on it being fake.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> in my 15,000+ trips and over 150,000 miles across both platforms I have had exactly 1 traffic stop
> 
> 4) even if there was a traffic stop how would the cop happen to see a gun the kid has


Don't avoid the question.

What traffic stop?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't avoid the question.
> 
> What traffic stop?


Where did I say it wasn't fake ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Where did I say it wasn't fake ?


I don't care if it's fake. You said you read in an article there was a traffic stop


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't care if it's fake. You said you read in an article there was a traffic stop


You specifically said I originally said this story was real. You quote where I said that and I will answer the question about the traffic stop.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> in my 15,000+ trips and over 150,000 miles across both platforms I have had exactly 1 traffic stop
> 
> 4) even if there was a traffic stop how would the cop happen to see a gun the kid has


Stop avoiding the question.
I never questioned if the story is real or not.
I questioned you about where you read about a traffic stop.



uberdriverfornow said:


> in my 15,000+ trips and over 150,000 miles across both platforms I have had exactly 1 traffic stop
> 
> 4) even if there was a traffic stop how would the cop happen to see a gun the kid has





Cableguynoe said:


> The mother reported it when her kid showed her the gun.
> 
> All in the article if you just read it.





uberdriverfornow said:


> Do you think those are the only articles on this supposed story ? Try reading more of them.


This is how it played out

You lost Payaso


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're the one making up details to a story you're now claiming is fake.


This is where you stated I NOW claimed the story was fake. Don't try to make me gullible like you thinking that this story was real to begin with.

Regarding the traffic stop I seen an article somewhere on the net that stated the gun came out after a traffic stop.

You seem to think that this story would come out simply after the mother supposedly reported it to police ? Does that really make sense ? This isn't serious enough for the press to pick up on it. Did the police call the press and tell them they "got a good one" for them ?

No reason at all why this would be a story since nothing at all happened to begin with.

A dad supposedly gave a gun to his son. Whoopty-do.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is where you stated I NOW claimed the story was fake.


I do think it's real. But even if it's not that was never the issue. 
I wouldn't have commented on you just saying it's a fake story. 
That's not juicy enough.

I commented on details you provided to the story, real or not, that weren't in the article.

And still all you say is you read "somewhere"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I do think it's real. But even if it's not that was never the issue.
> I wouldn't have commented on you just saying it's a fake story.
> That's not juicy enough.
> 
> ...


Yes, I read it on the internet long before I even seen the article being mentioned here, that's why I didn't realize it wasn't part of the story that this thread was referencing.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yes, I read it on the internet long before I even seen the article being mentioned here, that's why I didn't realize it wasn't part of the story that this thread was referencing.


Fine. 
We beat this one to death.

As you were


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The media is a race to be the first to publish anyway who cares about facts and evidence lol

But I think some is true and sometimes they are completely off.

Even the uber driver that got killed by the hockey player, charges were dropped months later, and evidence supported he didnt get hit in the head iirc


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

What's with the feature thread pic?
Were these not available?


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't blame the driver for completing the ride, its probably safer to avoid confrontation and deal with it afterward at that point
> 
> We weren't there for all we know he probably assumed the father was going too


It could have been someone new and everyone knows new drivers don't know the ropes.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 3.  A driver shall not, at the time the driver picks up a passenger, refuse or neglect to provide transportation services to any orderly passenger unless the driver can demonstrate to the satisfaction of the Authority that:
> 
> (a) The driver has good reason to fear for the driver's personal safety; or
> 
> ...


Sorry, but your guess is wrong. I posted the actual text of the law and there is no law or regulation prohibiting transportation of a minor in the state of Nevada.

"Normally" TNC companies across the country and perhaps internationally discriminate against minors. But that doesn't make it legal in the state of Nevada.

There are a lot of things in Nevada that aren't "normal." Normally prostitution is illegal, but in Nevada it is not illegal (in the entire state anyway). Normally open containers in cars are illegal but in Nevada it is not for passengers of for-hire vehicles, at least not on the state level. Nevada even has some interesting laws regarding seat belts and car seats for for-hire vehicles. A lot of the things drivers worry about in other states are the opposite situation in Nevada.

Nevada's rules on for-hire vehicles are a bit odd because Nevada has a long history of powerful taxi unions, powerful casinos, rule by mobsters, heavy tourist money, and now throw in Uber et. al vying to change things up with their own rules.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> It could have been someone new and everyone knows new drivers don't know the ropes.


I guess somebody didnt watch the 78 second YouTube video lol



Trafficat said:


> Sorry, but your guess is wrong. I posted the actual text of the law and there is no law or regulation prohibiting transportation of a minor in the state of Nevada.
> 
> "Normally" TNC companies across the country and perhaps internationally discriminate against minors. But that doesn't make it legal in the state of Nevada.
> 
> ...


I think in some states or cities it is, I forget where but I read everywhere lol

Regardless I rather break the rule and make sure that kid gets home safely in my car.

If the parents are consenting and paying I don't see the big deal lol. Uber and Lyft should change but might take a tragedy or 3 to do so

If they die in my car it's on me, but I would feel better than knowing that kid getting killed or raped right after I left him somewhere because I declined a ride because of Uber's rules and I would have to carry that for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I guess somebody didnt watch the 78 second YouTube video lol
> 
> I think in some states or cities it is, I forget where but I read everywhere lol
> 
> ...


I once pulled up to a high school at about 9 pm.
Young girl waiting all by herself, maybe a freshman.
Some kind of event and she was one of the last ones.

I wasn't going to leave her in a empty dark parking lot.

Of course she only lived about .8 miles away.
But even that would not have been a safe walk for a young girl at that time.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I once pulled up to a high school at about 9 pm.
> Young girl waiting all by herself, maybe a freshman.
> Some kind of event and she was one of the last ones.
> 
> ...


To be clear I wouldn't pick up at a high school at closing time anyway

Unless it was luxsuv lol. This time a year down here maybe lux lol but its summer anyway


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Sorry, but your guess is wrong. I posted the actual text of the law and there is no law or regulation prohibiting transportation of a minor in the state of Nevada.
> 
> "Normally" TNC companies across the country and perhaps internationally discriminate against minors. But that doesn't make it legal in the state of Nevada.
> 
> ...


when you post the statute that says minors can enter into a legal contract, I'd love to see it

til then, not allowing minors to have an account is perfectly legal, which includes not allowing unaccompanied minors to ride


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Man was drinking, decided to get his underage son a Lyft home instead of drive. Didn't like the looks of the driver, so he gave his boy a gun for protection.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BGQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1WgSe1GH-2F3SlCzp3B0vN
> 
> ...


Its NOT Illegal to give a 14 year old a gun.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Great parenting.


I had a Few guns when i was 14.

Boy Scout & Cub Scouts were Required to have a Knife !

Uncle Sam gave guns to 14 year olds !

WW2 !

Calvin Leon Graham.

Enlisted in U.S.Navy after Pearl Harbor.

At the age of 12 !

He receieved a Bronze star & Purple Heart for pulling wounded aboard ship After taking a shrapnel injury !
At 12 years old.

Free College & Safe Spaces.

Deport Snowflakes !


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Looking at the photo on the news story, he appears Hispanic. He gave a gun and a knife to the kid. Told police the driver "looked like a 'chomo'" (child molester).
> 
> Dude is now facing 4 felony charges. I wonder if Lyft will consider shutting down his account. You know they gonna deactivate the driver for taking a minor.


What a great dad, he sends his kid off in a car with a person he thinks looks like someone who molests children.

"Thanks Pop!"

Effing idiots. People need to get a license to have a dog, but any dipshit can make and [try to] raise a baby. THAT is what's terrifying about our world.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A true family Man As long as we are talking about the Manson Family.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

This is why I never drive lyft.



uberdriverfornow said:


> It's not in this story but in other stories that are more detailed.
> 
> How do you think the cops found about about the gun ? Psychically ?


As any CHL instructor will tell you,...always tell the cops if your carrying or not & where it is!!!

Just make sure it's not within reach or make sudden moves. 
#be lilly white


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Its NOT Illegal to give a 14 year old a gun.


It's not illegal for a 14 year old to be out and about with a loaded gun?



dirtylee said:


> As any CHL instructor will tell you,...always tell the cops if your carrying or not & where it is!!!
> 
> Just make sure it's not within reach or make sudden moves.
> #be lilly white


Depending on your skin color, you should probably have your face on the hood and fingers locked behind your head _before_ you tell them.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

This story is just so wrong, on so many levels.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Sounds like Lenny Dykstras Family.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> when you post the statute that says minors can enter into a legal contract, I'd love to see it
> 
> til then, not allowing minors to have an account is perfectly legal, which includes not allowing unaccompanied minors to ride


The way the law works is that anything not prohibited by statute is allowed. The fact is that there is nothing in Nevada law that forbids a minor from riding. You do not need a legal contract to ride with a TNC any more than you need a legal contract to pay for a taxi. Uber may require a contract, but the law does not. Uber may have trouble suing a minor for violating the terms of a contract, but there is no legal obstacle to a minor making a payment for a service.

The fact of the matter is, you go to pick up a pax, and the pax is a minor, and you say no, then you are discriminating based upon age. The judge isn't going to care whether the passenger had an invalid Uber account per Uber's discriminatory policy that violates the law.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The fact of the matter is, you go to pick up a pax, and the pax is a minor, and you say no, then you are discriminating based upon age. The judge isn't going to care whose name is on the account.


That's not discriminating. 

Following rules/policies is not discriminating

As a cable guy I cannot be left alone in a home with someone under 18. It's not illegal, especially if parent gives me permission.
But my company does not allow it.

Can i sue the trailer park that won't let me rent a space because I'm not 55?

Companies have the right to set rules and enforce them.

It will never get to a judge.
Never.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's not discriminating.
> 
> Following rules is not discriminating
> 
> ...


Following rules is discriminating when the rules are discriminatory.

The law in my state does not say that cable guys cannot discriminate based on age. It says that TNC drivers cannot discriminate based on age (and nor can bus drivers, taxi drivers, etc. per similar laws). Transportation serv



> Can i sue the trailer park that won't let me rent a space because I'm not 55?
> 
> Companies have the right to set rules and enforce them.
> 
> ...


Actually, the companies are restricted by law from having any policy whatsoever. I don't know what the laws are for trailer parks. Is there a law that says that trailer parks cannot discriminate based on age in your state?

You are correct though, it probably won't ever get to a judge. I highly expect a policy change or a settlement because Uber/Lyft and the drivers thereof really have no ground to stand on for prohibiting minors in the state of Nevada.

One might argue about the constitutionality of such laws, but the law states that a driver who refuses a person based on a protected status will lose his permit to drive. He's not regaining it without taking it to court. He probably won't take it to court becuase he'd lose because the law is clear.

All it would take is one minor passenger to be refused service and then sue Uber of Lyft, or possibly merely complain, and they'll either be in court or they'll be making a settlement if they want to avoid a large fine or the possibility of losing their ability to operate in the state.

And personally I opted out of binding arbitration, so if I get a notice saying I'm deactivated (or even merely not paid) for transporting a minor, I'll do what I can to challenge it in the legal system, which might care slightly more about the legal validity of a contract than whether the terms of the contract were met or not. A contract cannot legally bind you to violate the law.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you see nothing wrong with a 14yo walking around the average city or town with a loaded gun without supervision, school shootings are all your fault.

They need to take your guns away not mine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> One might argue about the constitutionality of such laws, but the law states that a driver who refuses a person based on a protected status will lose his permit to drive. .


Kids need parental consent.

They don't fall into this protected status you're talking about. You can discriminate based on age.

Theaters do it with rated R movies.

Doctors do it.

The list goes on and on.

Why can't drivers do it?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

14 and a gun? Wasn't long ago schools had rifle teams. Scouts earned badges for marksmanship. My neighbor takes his 7 yr old daughter hunting - and she usually gets her Turkey.

Knives? Boys used to get them as presents in grade school - and make them in shop class.

G Gordon Liddy once told the school he would arm his kids if the school couldn't/ wouldn't protect them.

Liddy, of course, would never have let the kid into the car if he had any concerns.

What does a child molester look like? Michael Jackson in a priests outfit?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

SakoSays said:


> Drivers at fault for giving a child a ride. If in doubt card everyone.


Do you really check ID?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> If you see nothing wrong with a 14yo walking around the average city or town with a loaded gun without supervision, school shootings are all your fault.
> 
> They need to take your guns away not mine


School shooting are my fault how? That is a total non-sequitur. My endorsement of a 14 year old having a handgun for self-defense on his journey home has no bearing on whether I support school shootings. You know what would have stopped school shootings in their tracks? Self-defense.

When I was 14 I had access to guns. I didn't shoot up a school.

Why should *they* take my guns? Why don't *you* try and take my guns? Too dangerous? Everyone wants *them* to take my guns, but no one wants to actually do it themselves. How many cops do you think want to put their lives on the line in the name of gun confiscation?



> Kids need parental consent.
> 
> They don't fall into this protected status you're talking about. You can discriminate based on age.
> 
> ...


The law I quoted, the exact language of it, specifically states, that in Nevada that a TNC driver cannot discriminate based on age.


> A driver shall not discriminate against a passenger or potential passenger on account of national origin, religion, age, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation or gender identity or expression.


The law doesn't say anything about doctors or movie theaters. It says DRIVERS cannot discriminate based upon age.

Why? Apparently the state of Nevada feels that the transportation system should be accessible to all, and considers basic transportation as a sort of public need. The state of Nevada doesn't feel the same way about movie theaters.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The law I quoted, the exact language of it, specifically states, that in Nevada that a TNC driver cannot discriminate based on age.
> 
> The law doesn't say anything about doctors or movie theaters. It says DRIVERS cannot discriminate based upon age.
> 
> Why? Apparently the state of Nevada feels that the transportation system should be accessible to all, and considers basic transportation as a sort of public need. The state of Nevada doesn't feel the same way about movie theaters.


Yes, but minors don't fall into those categories.
You need to understand the difference.

The language of that is the same for employers hiring. They can't discriminate based on age.
Can they hire a 12 year old?

I'm sure doctors have something very similar about not discriminating patients.
Still they need a parents consent to treat a kid (not including emergency situation)

That law about age was not created to protect minors.
It was created to protect older people.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes, but minors don't fall into those categories.
> You need to understand the difference.
> 
> The language of that is that same for employees hiring. They can't discriminate based on age.
> Can they hire a 12 year old?


One law can over-ride another law, but a contract created by a company cannot override a law.

In the case of hiring their are specific laws that restrict the terms that employers can hire minors for. So an employer cannot hire a minor under certain conditions, but under any condition for which they could they could not discriminate. Minors actually can be hired under state law but there are limits on the numbers of hours they can work, etc. An employer cannot hire a minor and make them work 60 hours a week because that would be illegal. But imagine an employer says, "since you're only 16, you only get half the wage". Bam, violation of the law, slam dunk case against the company for discriminating based on age.



> I'm sure doctors have something very similar about not discriminating patients.
> Still they need a parents consent to treat a kid (not including emergency situation)


And again, the doctors are required by law to get this consent. There is no law (in my state) requiring consent of a parent for transportation services. But actually, I doubt doctors are prohibited from discriminating. Age, gender, and even race can be determining factors in your health. They won't do a colonoscopy if you are under 40. They won't do a pregnancy test if you're a man and a gynecologist might not accept you as a patient.



> That law about age was not created to protect minors.
> It was created to protect older people.


I wouldn't be so sure. That's most likely the purpose for employment laws where employers don't want to hire old people but for transportation services the discrimination has generally been the reverse. Drivers wouldn't avoid picking up older people. They avoid picking up younger people. How many times have I read on this board "I don't pick up millennials because they don't tip"? Do you think if a driver used the excuse that he avoids millenials, that the government would be sympathetic because "the law was to protect older people"? The law doesn't say you cannot discriminate against "old people" it says you cannot discriminate based on "age."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

> Minors actually can be hired under state law


Not without parental consent, regardless of wether the law allows it.

Imagine a company with a bunch of minors working there and when parents call the cops they say "we didn't want to discriminate"



Trafficat said:


> But actually, I doubt doctors are prohibited from discriminating. Age, gender, and even race can be determining factors in your health. They won't do a colonoscopy if you are under 40. They won't do a pregnancy test if you're a man.


The reason they would say no is because insurance won't cover. 
If I go in there with cash and say I want a colonoscopy or a pregnancy test, they'll do it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not without parental consent, regardless of wether the law allows it.
> 
> Imagine a company with a bunch of minors working there and when parents call the cops they say "we didn't want to discriminate"


That's because the companies are REQUIRED BY LAW to gain that consent. No such consent is required for people to ride a cab, bus, or TNC car in NV.



Cableguynoe said:


> If I go in there with cash and say I want a colonoscopy or a pregnancy test, they'll do it.


Not always. Some doctors will flat-out refuse.

I was told I was too old to see my dentist because my old dentist only does service for people under the age of 25. I was paying for dental work with cash, and still pay for it with cash at my new office. No insurance.

There are doctors that only take female patients.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Actually you can just keep talking I don't have to say anything

Again average town and city I would think differently in rural areas where there might not be 24hour police shifts


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> That's because the companies are REQUIRED BY LAW to gain that consent. No such consent is required for people to ride a cab, bus, or TNC car in NV.


Yes. And the part you're missing despite the law you posted is that there's a whole bunch of laws regarding minors, that in many cases exclude them from the laws that apply to adults.
So just because something is the law, doesn't mean it applies to minors.

Let's get a little crazy here.
A 5 year old gets his mom's phone and requests a ride.

What do you do

When does the law apply and when does it not?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes. And the part you're missing despite the law you posted is that there's a whole bunch of laws regarding minors, that in many cases exclude them from the laws that apply to adults.
> So just because something is the law, doesn't mean it applies to minors.


Well then find the law. I say there is no law because I looked and I didn't find one.



> Let's get a little crazy here.
> A 5 year old gets his mom's phone and requests a ride.
> 
> What do you do
> ...


The law says I cannot discriminate based on age. Let's put it this way... how would a bus driver react if a 5 year old tried to get on? How would a taxi driver react if a 5 year old tried to ride? The law says you cannot discriminate, but the law is also enforced by humans. No prosecutor is going to prosecute a cab driver for taking a 5 year old to the police station instead of the strip club (although it could be an issue if the driver tried to make money off the trip to a different location than requested by the passenger). But on the other hand, if a 5 year old approaches a taxi driver for a ride home saying he is lost and the taxi driver abandons the child making no effort to see to his safety, and harm then comes to the child as a result, I could possibly see that the prosecutor could use the fact that the driver is not supposed to discriminate based on age as a reason to revoke his permit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not saying if 5 year old is lost. 
I'm saying if 5 year old request ride and says take me to the park driver.



> Well then find the law. I say there is no law because I looked and I didn't find one.


As *minors* by law, *children do* not *have*autonomy or the right to make decisions on their own for themselves in any known jurisdiction of the world. Instead their adult caregivers, including parents, social workers, teachers, youth workers, and others, are vested with that authority, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> I'm saying if 5 year old request ride and says take me to the park driver.


Same situation. It doesn't really matter if the child is lost. Prosecutorial discretion is the only saving grace. There are a lot of laws like that particularly in Nevada that make blanket prohibitions although the laws are routinely violated and not enforced in certain situations. For instance looking at gun laws, in Nevada it is technically illegal to carry a rifle in a cardboard box (as it violates concealed weapon laws), yet everyone walks out of gun stores that way without a second thought and it is not enforced. In some states there is an exception written into the law for this circumstance but in Nevada there is not.

No prosecutor is going after a driver because he consulted the mother of a 5 year old rather than performing the service without question. Only in the case where some harm occurs as a result of the driver's discrimination is it likely to be a prosecutorial issue. On the other hand, a 14 year old is a lot different than a 5 year old, legally speaking, and practically speaking. A 5 year old in Nevada cannot possess a firearm without supervision. But a 14 year old in the state of Nevada can can legally and without supervision, open carry a rifle from his house down public roads on the way to go hunting.

A 14 year old who complains that a driver refused to take him home from school or refused to take him to school is probably going to get some notice with the powers that be. A 5 year old is likely not even capable of knowing how to file a complaint.



> As *minors* by law, *children do* not *have *autonomy or the right to make decisions on their own for themselves in any known jurisdiction of the world.
> 
> Instead their adult caregivers, including parents, social workers, teachers, youth workers, and others, are vested with that authority, depending on the circumstances.


Minors ride public transportation and even use taxicabs all the time. That is not so unusual. By law, everything is allowed until something prohibits it. In the absence of a law saying "minors can't do X"... minors CAN do X.

But you say that caretakers can give authority for minors to do certain things? Well how about if a parent authorizes his child to take an unsupervised ride somewhere? Kind of like in this article, where the father requested his son take a ride to his mother's house?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

> But you say that caretakers can give authority for minors to do certain things? Well how about if a parent authorizes his child to take an unsupervised ride somewhere? Kind of like in this article, where the father requested his son take a ride to his mother's house!


That would be legal, but still against Uber policies.

Just like when I've been in a home and parent says they have to go to work, but their 16 year old is staying. 
While legal, I say if you go, I go.

Call it discrimination.

I agreed to follow my employers policies.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That would be legal, but still against Uber policies.
> 
> Just like when I've been in a home and parent says they have to go to work, but their 16 year old is staying.
> While legal, I say if you go, I go.
> ...


It's not merely legal, but REQUIRED by law (in my state, not yours). Just because my "employer" (Uber) has that policy doesn't mean that *I* won't be the one that has legal action taken against me. Nevada actually publishes a list of "ineligible drivers" who cannot drive a taxi ever. It doesn't matter if they were following the policy of their cab company when they violated the law. They will be forever ineligible to drive for any cab company once they make it on that list. Simila

If your employer tells you to break the law, it doesn't absolve you from the liability.

The cable company example is totally different because there is no law requiring cable company employees to deal with minors.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

> It's not merely legal, but REQUIRED by law (in my state, not yours)


It's not required. 
You don't understand what discrimination is. 
I have a right, and you do in your state also, to not feel comfortable being alone with a minor. 
You can refuse service based on that. 
That's not descriminating. It is not treating them unfairly. 
There's more to laws that what you read in one sentence. 
There's common sense also.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's not required.
> You don't understand what discrimination is.
> I have a right, and you do in your state also, to not feel comfortable being alone with a minor.
> You can refuse service based on that.
> ...


So if I don't feel comfortable being alone with a gay person or a black person can I refuse the ride? No, it would be discrimination. Same thing if you want to turn down a millenial or a minor. Age is listed in the same sentence in the TNC discrimination law here as sexual orientation and race. FWIW, 6 years of age is the minimum age to ride city the city bus unaccompanied in Reno. There is no minimum age by law for TNC but considering they are having the buses transport unaccompanied 6 year olds I think you'd have a hard time arguing there is any "common sense" in not picking up a high school student because of his age.

About the only legal excuse a driver could use to not pick up a high school student is if the driver was a registered sex offender, in which case he could not.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

> So if I don't feel comfortable being alone with a gay person or a black person can I refuse the ride?


No, the law you stated is precisely for that. 
18 and up.

17 and under are a whole different different category. 
That's why they're called minors.

mi·nor
ˈmīnər/
_noun_
plural noun: *minors*
1. 
a person under the age of full legal responsibility.

The rules that apply for everyone else doesn't apply to them.

The laws that apply to grown ups don't apply to them.

If a kid damages property, the parent is sued.

Why? The laws don't apply to them. 
They apply to adults.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> No, the law you stated is precisely for that.
> 18 and up.
> 
> 17 and under are a whole different different category.
> ...


Not having full legal responsibility is not the same thing as saying that none of the rules apply to them. They are not outlaws excluded from the benefit or protection of the law. There are special additional laws that do apply for them. But in the absence of these special laws, they generally fall under the same protections as a normal person.

A 16 year old can get a driver license. He can even get a part-time job with consent from his parents. Let's suppose the 16 year old is also black. His boss is a racist, so reduces his pay in half because he's black. That's okay because he's a minor right? No of course not. Despite being a minor, he's also still eligible for protection in anti-discrimination laws.

I think what is causing confusion is that there are federal laws that protect older people from discrimination in the workplace that are specifically for that purpose.

However, this is not federal employment law we are talking about, but rather tailored local laws that are designed and intended to ensure that public transportation is freely available to anyone that is capable of walking the streets.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> The way the law works is that anything not prohibited by statute is allowed. The fact is that there is nothing in Nevada law that forbids a minor from riding. You do not need a legal contract to ride with a TNC any more than you need a legal contract to pay for a taxi. Uber may require a contract, but the law does not. Uber may have trouble suing a minor for violating the terms of a contract, but there is no legal obstacle to a minor making a payment for a service.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, you go to pick up a pax, and the pax is a minor, and you say no, then you are discriminating based upon age. The judge isn't going to care whether the passenger had an invalid Uber account per Uber's discriminatory policy that violates the law.


The same law you quoted specifically states that you need to have an account to make a ride with a tnc and it must go through the app. We know across all the land that you can not enter into a contract as a minor so a minor can not have an account which means they can not ride alone. If we were talking about discriminating against someone of legal age from having a ride based on age then you could argue that's discrimination.

You are simply creating a discrimination situation based on nothing.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks dad!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Well then find the law. I say there is no law because I looked and I didn't find one.
> 
> The law says I cannot discriminate based on age. Let's put it this way... how would a bus driver react if a 5 year old tried to get on? How would a taxi driver react if a 5 year old tried to ride? The law says you cannot discriminate, but the law is also enforced by humans. No prosecutor is going to prosecute a cab driver for taking a 5 year old to the police station instead of the strip club (although it could be an issue if the driver tried to make money off the trip to a different location than requested by the passenger). But on the other hand, if a 5 year old approaches a taxi driver for a ride home saying he is lost and the taxi driver abandons the child making no effort to see to his safety, and harm then comes to the child as a result, I could possibly see that the prosecutor could use the fact that the driver is not supposed to discriminate based on age as a reason to revoke his permit.


All that matters is that you are denying service as a matter of business sense. For a minor, you are basically taking responsibility for the welfare of that child when you give them a ride. Age discrimination really only applies to people that are of legal age. And we know that legal age is 18 in most states

Find a case where it was ruled that a minor was discriminated against because of age.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The same law you quoted specifically states that you need to have an account to make a ride with a tnc and it must go through the app. We know across all the land that you can not enter into a contract as a minor so a minor can not have an account which means they can not ride alone. If we were talking about discriminating against someone of legal age from having a ride based on age then you could argue that's discrimination.
> 
> You are simply creating a discrimination situation based on nothing.


You don't have to be able to sign a contract to create an account. I signed a LOT of papers and registered for many services without having to lie about my age when I was a minor. I would bet most kids have accounts on STEAM these days, for example. Is the entire STEAM user agreement binding? I don't know, but it is not impossible for a minor to register for services. If Uber bars minors from creating an account that just shows their unwillingness to comply with Nevada law.

A minor can still enter certain contracts, just the repercussions are different, and they have to be able to be let out of the contract at their own will unlike contracts for adults. There is nothing about a contract where a rider agrees that a ride will be given in exchange for a payment that seems like a minor could not do it. It isn't like it is a contract that they must agree to work for a certain number of years or pay a penalty. All Uber passengers and even drivers can exit the contract at any time even if they aren't minors.

Nevada law says a driver must accept all orderly passengers. If the passenger happens to be a minor the whole "that account wouldn't be valid with Uber" doesn't mean anything because obviously Uber allowed it or failed to stop it from happening otherwise you wouldn't be picking up that passenger. At that point it is the driver breaking the discrimination law AND the "you must pick up all orderly passengers" for refusing the ride.

It is up to Uber to allow the creation of accounts without regard for age discrimination.

The "legal age" to have a ride in Nevada is 6 years old for the city busses and there is apparently no limitations whatsoever for TNC. They also make youths from 6-16 sign a form if they want a youth discount account for the buses... even though supposedly they can't sign anything according to yall.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Just Google emancipation law, this has become seriously stupid. Lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Just Google emancipation law, this has become seriously stupid. Lol


Emancipation law has no relevance here as the right to enter contracts it ultimately irrelevant. The law says only that drivers must transport passengers of any age. If the law said that drivers had to transport dogs, it wouldn't matter that dogs could not sign contracts. All that would matter is that the driver came upon such a dog.

Remember also that Uber allows a rider to request a ride for someone other than themselves. If a mom requests a ride for his minor son that might violate Uber policy, but not if she ordered it for her husband.

But if she did order it for her son and the driver refused to accept the passenger, the driver violated the discrimination law. The fact the son couldn't legally get married without parental consent being irrelevant.

Similarly, if the son had an account, by Uber failure, or by Uber allowance, by the son lying, or by any mechanism whatsoever, the driver has to accept the passenger so long as he is orderly.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> You don't have to be able to sign a contract to create an account. I signed a LOT of papers and registered for many services without having to lie about my age when I was a minor. I would bet most kids have accounts on STEAM these days, for example. Is the entire STEAM user agreement binding? I don't know, but it is not impossible for a minor to register for services. If Uber bars minors from creating an account that just shows their unwillingness to comply with Nevada law.
> 
> A minor can still enter certain contracts, just the repercussions are different, and they have to be able to be let out of the contract at their own will unlike contracts for adults. There is nothing about a contract where a rider agrees that a ride will be given in exchange for a payment that seems like a minor could not do it. It isn't like it is a contract that they must agree to work for a certain number of years or pay a penalty. All Uber passengers and even drivers can exit the contract at any time even if they aren't minors.
> 
> ...


show me one case where a court ruled it was discriminatory to deny service to a minor


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Let's talk about a minor opening up an account which is basically a contract, all the print is there and if a minor makes up a bunch of stuff the contact is null and void since minors have no power to make decisions. It would be up to uber if they want to honor it or void it, probably will void it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

help me said:


> Is it really against the law for a 14 year old to travel alone in a taxi?
> What about alone in a bus?


Laws vary by state. 
Uber and Lyft policy is that at least 1 rider is over 17.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SakoSays said:


> It doesn't matter as soon as he drove off with a child he broke the law. Same with a 7-11 selling cigs to a child. It's especially difficult now since children now come in adult size. Drivers need to take this shit seriously.


Where is it against the law to give a child a ride??


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Where is it against the law to give a child a ride??


CA for sure, someone posted the law about 6 months ago. A few other states as well but not sure which ones.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

What I need to know about this post is.....why is there a picture of a koala as a featured thread???? Are koalas known for carrying guns?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Man was drinking, decided to get his underage son a Lyft home instead of drive. Didn't like the looks of the driver, so he gave his boy a gun for protection.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Let's talk about a minor opening up an account which is basically a contract, all the print is there and if a minor makes up a bunch of stuff the contact is null and void since minors have no power to make decisions. It would be up to uber if they want to honor it or void it, probably will void it.


A minor may not have legal power, but that doesn't mean that a dollar from a minor is any less valuable. And if Uber cared to follow the law, they would honor it since the law forbids discrimination based on age and voiding rider accounts based on age sure sounds like age discrimination.

The main limitations might be something like, Uber couldn't make a minor agree to have money deducted from their account biweekly for a year without the minor being able to opt out before the year is up. But Uber doesn't offer such types of plans anyway so realistically there is no reason why a minor could not utilize Uber services any more than a minor using a taxi.

Not to mention that a parent could order a ride for a minor with their account, which would sort of make all this talk about it being okay for drivers to discriminate against minors because they can't sign contracts fairly well meaningless. You don't need a contract to sit in a car.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> A minor may not have legal power, but that doesn't mean that a dollar from a minor is any less valuable. And if Uber cared to follow the law, they would honor it since the law forbids discrimination based on age and voiding rider accounts based on age sure sounds like age discrimination.
> 
> The main limitations might be something like, Uber couldn't make a minor agree to have money deducted from their account biweekly for a year without the minor being able to opt out before the year is up. But Uber doesn't offer such types of plans anyway so realistically there is no reason why a minor could not utilize Uber services any more than a minor using a taxi.
> 
> Not to mention that a parent could order a ride for a minor with their account, which would sort of make all this talk about it being okay for drivers to discriminate against minors because they can't sign contracts fairly well meaningless. You don't need a contract to sit in a car.





uberdriverfornow said:


> show me one case where a court ruled it was discriminatory to deny service to a minor


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

This is coming from Australia. Gun law's here. Hardly anyone gets to own one.
I have a daughter, would i teach her how to use one. Yes i would if things here where more relaxed. Put her in a Cab or Rideshare with one. I think she'd just say fick off not getting in there with that thing.
Carzy thing about Australia and NZ, If someone broke into our house, even if we where in there.
If i badly injured or shot the individual breaking into our house, i risk jail.
How crazy is that


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Traficat do you actually believe all this or just arguing the other side for interesting conversation?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> Traficat do you actually believe all this or just arguing the other side for interesting conversation?


I'd rather believe the letter of the law than go with a gut hunch, personally.



> show me one case where a court ruled it was discriminatory to deny service to a minor


If there was a case, Uber would have changed their policy by now. The law in my area is only a few years old and Uber's discriminatory policies indicate that no one has challenged it yet. There is no court case ruling it not discriminatory either, and don't give me court cases based on the federal employment law which is worded differently and erected for a different reason.

I don't believe a single driver has been deactivated for transporting a minor in Nevada, and if they had they didn't try to challenge it legally. Similarly I doubt any drivers have been barred for discriminating based on age, and if they had been, they also failed to try and file a lawsuit claiming that age only means old age. It would require a person to file a complaint, and only a tiny percent of denied people file complaints with the government or even know there is a process to do so.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I agree the transporting issue should be changed with proper documentation with parental consent, but no way any minor should be allowed to create accounts or order Uber's, or change destinations without notifications going to parents or perhaps another designated guardian.

It will take some kid dying or raped maybe a few actually for people to realize a change might be needed because a driver did the right thing according to uber but left some kid stranded somewhere


----------



## help me (Apr 27, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> What I need to know about this post is.....why is there a picture of a koala as a featured thread???? Are koalas known for carrying guns?


They sure are-


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am against Koalas with attitude

You kinda need to know old school hip hop history for this one lol


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

SakoSays said:


> Drivers at fault for giving a child a ride. If in doubt card everyone.


This. LOCK HIM UP.

just kidding, please don't



UberBastid said:


> If you were the clerk behind the counter at the 7-11, and a fourteen year old walked in with a 9mm stuck in his belt, and asked for a pack of Camel non-filters ... would you serve him?
> Or, quote the law?
> (This is an actual test question in the Arkansas Mensa Genius test.)


um.. HELL NO, he's holding a ruler. what the hell is he going to do with that? measure me to death?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If its a double stack its millimeters and inches so be careful


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Board said:


> This is coming from Australia. Gun law's here. Hardly anyone gets to own one.
> I have a daughter, would i teach her how to use one. Yes i would if things here where more relaxed. Put her in a Cab or Rideshare with one. I think she'd just say fick off not getting in there with that thing.
> Carzy thing about Australia and NZ, If someone broke into our house, even if we where in there.
> If i badly injured or shot the individual breaking into our house, i risk jail.
> How crazy is that


That's socialism.
It's like that in parts of the USA.
We're not as free and we used to be.

The gun ban in Austrailia was in 1996. Not that long ago. A knee jerk reaction to a guy going beserk and killing 35 or so people in a mass shooting.
So, is it safer there since the ban?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

From what I hear yes but based of what Jim Jefferies said lol

Also interesting the relationship of police and people in countries with guns like us. Since police are not overwhelmed or stressed about their own safety as they should be with all the guns we have, police are able to be more customer service community oriented over there, it was a pretty interesting episode

You may not agree with Jim Jefferies but he is hysterical imo, might be one of the top standup comics now, who i am guessing sexually harassed someone, but since its Jim Jefferies it's probably expected and the media doesnt care lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was walking down the street one day and I passed the gun store. I walked in and and everything was half off. I didn’t know back to school sales had started already


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Those pokemon glocks may go up in value one day


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

lol the one time a dui is a better option.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I'd rather believe the letter of the law than go with a gut hunch, personally.
> 
> If there was a case, Uber would have changed their policy by now. The law in my area is only a few years old and Uber's discriminatory policies indicate that no one has challenged it yet. There is no court case ruling it not discriminatory either, and don't give me court cases based on the federal employment law which is worded differently and erected for a different reason.
> 
> I don't believe a single driver has been deactivated for transporting a minor in Nevada, and if they had they didn't try to challenge it legally. Similarly I doubt any drivers have been barred for discriminating based on age, and if they had been, they also failed to try and file a lawsuit claiming that age only means old age. It would require a person to file a complaint, and only a tiny percent of denied people file complaints with the government or even know there is a process to do so.


that's because it's not discriminatory to deny service to a minor, it's that simple


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

help me said:


> They sure are-
> 
> View attachment 239173


That Raiders hat tho


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Man was drinking, decided to get his underage son a Lyft home instead of drive. Didn't like the looks of the driver, so he gave his boy a gun for protection.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BGQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1WgSe1GH-2F3SlCzp3B0vN
> 
> ...


The article never explains how the police got involved, unless the mother called the police (divorce revenge?)


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Man was drinking, decided to get his underage son a Lyft home instead of drive. Didn't like the looks of the driver, so he gave his boy a gun for protection.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BGQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1WgSe1GH-2F3SlCzp3B0vN
> 
> ...


This sounds like something my own father would do.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I refuse to transport unaccompanied minors and discrimination is completely besides the point. As a retired pediatric RN I am well aware of the potential liability when you have, in fact, a minor under your care who is not your child. Should an accident occur, should a child suffer life-long injury, be prepared to pay for said care. Your arse will be sued, your insurance company will not have your back, a lawyer will not be able to help you. Your life will be f***ed. No thanks!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

A different point of view from a paramedic but I would rather get them home then abandon them without a ride where there is a greater risk of danger at least in south florida. It's the lesser evil imo and prepared to face the consequences but I think its unethical to leave a kid stranded who is trying to get home. Regardless of ubers rules

If we encounter anyone under 18 on the job with no adult we take them with us or turn them over to police.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

The pops should be let off...come on, we talkin' 'bout a Lyft driver here. Every passenger should probably pack heat.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

SakoSays said:


> I haven't read the article but if the driver felt uncomfortable at any point he/she should call the police. At the end of the day he broke the law. He could of just gotten out the car and ran to safety doing zig zags. Drunk people can't shoot that accurately.
> Basically he had options.


What a stupid idea


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

SakoSays said:


> It doesn't matter as soon as he drove off with a child he broke the law. Same with a 7-11 selling cigs to a child. It's especially difficult now since children now come in adult size. Drivers need to take this shit seriously.


It is not against the law in Indiana. It is against both Uber and Lyft policy though.



SakoSays said:


> Drunk people can't shoot that accurately.


I can introduce you to a dozen ******** that would disprove your theory.



Trafficat said:


> At times I've been in the habit of carrying 5 guns at the same time. If there were 4 pax just like me, my car would need to accommodate 20 guns.


25 guns but nice math attempt


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_I haven't read the article but if the driver felt uncomfortable at any point he/she should call the police. At the end of the day he broke the law. He could of just gotten out the car and ran to safety doing zig zags. Drunk people can't shoot that accurately._

My wife is a dead eye shot. It's as natural to her as pointing her finger.

We were at a hunting camp once. All of us sitting around the fire at half hour after sundown talking about our hunts that day: what we saw, where we went, etc.
She suddenly quick draws a .22 cal revolver she had on her hip and fires.
We all jump.
One of the guys says: What you shooting at?
She says: A coyote was looking at us.
He looks in the direction she fired and says, "You missed."
She says, "Hell I did" and stood up and walked out into a field, at the foot of a clump of brush about 75 yards away she picks up a coyote and holds it up and yelled at us to look.
One of the guys walked out with her and came back and said, "Right between the eyes. Didn't know what hit it."

We had been drinking all day. Was she drunk? Maybe. Not legal to drive anyway.
Gunpowder and alcohol -- God Bless America!

I've seen her take some amazing shots. She dropped a buck 200 yds out using a Winchester 30-30 lever action with no scope, just iron sights. Standing up in the bow of a boat in a lake with about 1 ft swells rocking the boat from the side. Impossible shot.

I would NOT want to be on the wrong end of a firearm with her aiming at me.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

That young koala is getting a ride on mom's back not getting a ride back to mom.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

SakoSays said:


> I haven't read the article but if the driver felt uncomfortable at any point he/she should call the police. At the end of the day he broke the law. He could of just gotten out the car and ran to safety doing zig zags. Drunk people can't shoot that accurately.
> Basically he had options.


I could be wrong but seem to recall a gun expert telling me it's actually better to run as fast and as far as you can which means run in a straight line rather than zig zags. With each bit of distance gained before the shooter pulls the trigger, accuracy rate starts dropping. You may get hit but are less likely to get hit in a vital organ. With the zig zag method, you are closer to the shooter and you actually have to stop for a fraction of a second to do the zig or the zag.

Just from one source that knows his guns. If anyone has experience zigging and zagging or avoiding getting shot by a crazy ex or something when running a straight line, feel free to post results as to which one worked better for you. 

Btw, I heard from a gator expert friend of mine  that although they have short feet, one should not zig and zag to get away from them either but use the straight line approach. Again, could be wrong. Anyone with experience using either method can also post results of that.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

If idiots could fly, this thread would be an airport.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Driver might have let it slide, but realised he got 1 star.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SakoSays said:


> Drivers at fault for giving a child a ride. If in doubt card everyone.


Kids will be free to carry guns in Rudeshate cars when they go driverless.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Re: karen Stein " this story is just wrong on so many levels"

. . . and we will Explore ALL of them.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Guns are an automatic cancel!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Is that a "fully automatic" cancel? Maybe just "semi-automatic?" Or "revolving?"


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> If idiots could fly, this thread would be an airport.


This entire forum would be an airport. Just look @ how many here, think you're an actual driver. Lmao!


----------

